# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Невозможность любить

## vasya103

никогда не думал что когда-либо буду писать на этом форуме, но...

мне почти 28. всю свою сознательную жизнь мучает только она проблема - колоссальный страз женщин. просто безумный.
"стандартные" способы - подожди, преодолей свой страх, делай подходы и тд ничего кроме усиливающегося страха не дали.

последние года 3, потратив более ляма рублей на разных психологов/психотерапевтов (нлп, сранный ковалёв, гештальт, сим) - кроме усиливающейся депрессии результат ровно никакого. и вроде зарабатываю не плохо, и внешностью недурен собой, и поклонницы есть, но страх женщин таков, что даже секс.желания нету, даже страшно обратить внимание((

и во всём этом самое обидное - не возможность любить. просто тупо любить. проявлять эмоции, симпатию.

до этого момента не терял надежды, боролся, был огонёк в глазах...но силы закончились. просто закончились.
знакомые говорят что глаза стали абсолютно пустыми. а что им скажешь - "друг, ты к своим 28 уже семью завёл, нагулялся, а я ниточто переспать, я так и не смог прочувствовать хоть какую-то любовь, чувствуя при этом колоссальный страх женщин. и при этом прошли лучшие года жизни...". и чем дальше - тем хуже. 

в последние пару недель, думая об этом - плачу. мне кажется это адекватная реакция на мысль об уходе из жизни. но чем дальше - тем меньше слёз и больше осознания что это неизбежно(

инсулин купил, много. для надёжности на майских куплю/сделаю ещё хлорид калия.

неужели так просто ломается человеческая жизнь, неужели я стал одним из тех кто хоче добровольно отказаться от жизни? я чувствую ненависть к родителям, зачем они дали мне ТАКУЮ жизнь, лучше бы они сделали аборт

----------


## Тихоня

Мне кажется, ты очень много об этом думаешь, зациклился.. Не буду говорить, что все придет, и секс и любовь.. я этого не знаю. Но по мимо этого, есть столько всего интересного, не делай глупостей.. Так уж нужен секс и любовь ??

----------


## Unity

Но почему Вы боитесь этих воплощенных ангелов, совершеннейших созданий?..
Из-за... опасения столкнуться с совершенно антагонистичной личностью, попав оной "в плен"?..

----------


## brusnika

зачем вам  девушки,  если девушки = безумный страх, и кроме безумного страха, я так поняла, ничего больше не вызывают.  какой смысл  идти против себя- заставлять себя знакомиться с ними и т.д. и т.п., если вам плохо (страшно)  от  этого? или страх всё-таки кайф даёт ?

----------


## Простоя

> "стандартные" способы - подожди, преодолей свой страх, делай подходы и тд ничего кроме усиливающегося страха не дали.
> 
> последние года 3, потратив более ляма рублей на разных психологов/психотерапевтов (нлп, сранный ковалёв, гештальт, сим)


 Если просто идти против страха, может только хуже стать. Нужна иерархия, где ты сначала начинаешь с почти нестрашных ситуаций. И пока к ним не привыкнешь, не двигаешься дальше. А если наскоком - тока хуже будет. 

Нлп и ковалевы тут не помогут. Нужна когнитивно-поведенческая. Опыты показали, что это самая лучшая методика от фобий. 

И вообще, может проживешь пока без отношений? 

С годами страх становится сильнее, если ничего не делать. Но и резко бросаться в страшные ситуации - не выход. 

Просто такие сильные страхи за один день не уходят. Надо работать с мыслями, с эмоциями, с поведением, с привычками. Очень много работы. Но этот страх реально убрать. И это не я говорю - так наука считает. Поэтому я верю, что у меня получится. И у тебя тоже. Главное, грамотно подойти к проблеме.
И не столь важно, что у тебя возраст за 20. Мужчина с годами только хорошеет.

----------


## qwe

кое что не совсем понятно)

вот я не люблю наркоманов, криминал итп личностей. я их боюсь, и не общаюсь с ними. но я и не заставляю себя с ними общаться, и не хожу к психологам, чтобы вылечиться от этого.

а в чем у вас разница?

----------


## Dementiy

Какой невоспитанный и неприятный молодой человек.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Перефразирую Дж. Актона: _"Деньги - развращают, легкие деньги - развращают абсолютно."_

----------


## Pechalka

> Мужчина с годами только хорошеет.


 Зато женщина с годами увядает :Frown:  потом они бегают по молоденьким!

----------


## vasya103

отказаться от этого крайне сложно из-за соц давления. представьте что всё лицо в прыщах. в жутких, кошмарных. они жить вроде как и не мешают, всего лишь какая-то внешность, на функциональность не влияют. да вот только чувствовать себя спокойно и комфортно на людях с такой внешностью вы не сможете. чувства будут весьма неприятные. так же и здесь.

есть большая разницы - знаешь что можешь, поэтому ты становишься вроде как свободен делать или не делать. и знаешь что ты не можешь, тогда ты становишься как заложником. и пока не преодолеешь этот барьер он так и будет давить. 

да и почему я должен отказываться от того, что было дано мне природой, но благодаря родителям оказалось под запретом?

про лёгкие деньги никто не говорил, мне пришлось упорно поработать.

я бы понял если бы ничего не делал. тогда всё это было б глупостью. а так...
лучшие года прошли, общество давит, положение только ухудшается, психологи помочь не могут

----------


## PhysX

Черт, где-то я это уже видел.

----------


## vasya103

именно..постоянно бороться за то на что у других есть право с рождения...сомнительное удовольствие

----------


## brusnika

вы их боитесь, а они к вам как:тоже боятся, не обращают внимания, гнобят, или вообще никак к вам, как будто мебель ?

----------


## vasya103

> вы их боитесь, а они к вам как:тоже боятся, не обращают внимания, гнобят, или вообще никак к вам, как будто мебель ?


  кто-то не обращает внимание. кто-то проявляет симпатию. никто не гнобит

----------


## brusnika

почему боитесь  тогда ? )П-О-Ч-Е-М-У ?

----------


## PhysX

> почему боитесь  тогда ? )П-О-Ч-Е-М-У ?


 Какие все простые, я хренею. Не могут и не хотят разграничивать обычный страх, неуверенность и закомплексованность от самой настоящей фобии.

То же самое, что спросить у человека с перебитым позвоночником "Почему ты не можешь ходить? Ноги-то есть - вот, целы! П-О-Ч-Е-М-У?" Потому что не все так просто. Все сложнее.

----------


## brusnika

PhysX, а вы себе диагноз не пробовали ставить ?
п.с. я вообще не к вам обращалась - но это так, к слову...

----------


## PhysX

> PhysX, а вы себе диагноз не пробовали ставить ?
> п.с. я вообще не к вам обращалась - но это так, к слову...


 Пробовал, хотя незачем было. Уже поставили.
Откуда столько агрессии? Я озвучил то, что человек пытается донести до вас от начала темы и на всем ее протяжении, но вы его не слышите и предпочитаете докапываться до него дальше и даже косвенно обвинять в безволии и давать навешивать якобы мотивирующих пинков из разряда "Будь мужиком, блеать!!1".
И какая Вам разница кто ответил? Вы хотели знать почему - узнали. Огрызаться не обязательно. И я абсолютно уверен, что он лишь подтвердит мои слова.

----------


## brusnika

вы чего добиваетесь ? цель ?

----------


## Бегемот

> именно..постоянно бороться за то на что у других есть право с рождения...сомнительное удовольствие


 Раз ты так мыслишь, так сиди с тем что есть, и плачь. Сиди там где сидишь. Каждый живой организм за всю историю жизни на Земле боролся за место под солнцем, и зачастую не на жизнь, а насмерть. Но ты ведь особенный.

----------


## vasya103

вырываете слова из контекста?

----------


## CaymanZ

Парень как я тебе завидую, почитай тему мою, может дойдет до тебя как тебе повезло на самом деле
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...367#post147367

----------


## PhysX

> Парень как я тебе завидую, почитай тему мою, может дойдет до тебя как тебе повезло на самом деле
> http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...367#post147367


 Отрываешься, тролль убогий?

----------


## vasya103

прикупил аконит. для верности настойку и корень.

отношусь к происходящему поспокойнее. пугает.

дальше жить так не вижу смысла. если до 15-го июня со страхом не разберусь...поставлю точку в происходящем(

----------


## zenkaor

> Мне 25 лет. *лучших годов* у меня не было. "цветущая юность" прошла мимо меня в 4-х стенах.


 31 и то же самое.




> отношусь к происходящему поспокойнее. пугает.
> 
> дальше жить так не вижу смысла. если до 15-го июня со страхом не разберусь...поставлю точку в происходящем(


 Неужели весь интерес к жизни только в женщинах? Творчество, путешествия, работа не помогают? Ну фобия допустим, побороть никак и хочешь любви - люби мужчин, хорошо хоть фобия не на людей в целом. Смысл в 28 уходить из жизни, мне 31 и еще хуже ситуация и я и то не тороплюсь.

----------


## Unity

Правильнее, в женщинЕ, - только лишь одной.
Остальное - попросту убийство времени/распыление себя, - порождающее горечь и страдание; неизъяснимый и безмолвный тот укор с стороны самого бытия, выражающийся в "аде на душе ''безо всяких видимых причин''"...
Одиссея жизни, - не абстрактная прогулка в парке, не-е-ет... Это боевая миссия с вполне конкретными заданиями/целями/извлеченьем сведений...
Робот существует ради выполнения Задания, - являясь олицетворением стремления к достиженью Цели, - ото пункта "А" к координатам "В"; ото некого начального состояния ума - к самадхи/нирване понимания себя/взятья курса ко своим мишеням...
Вернее, только лишь одной мишени, - скорой смерти ради истого саморазвития...

----------


## vasya103

> 31 и то же самое.
> 
> Неужели весь интерес к жизни только в женщинах? Творчество, путешествия, работа не помогают? Ну фобия допустим, побороть никак и хочешь любви - люби мужчин, хорошо хоть фобия не на людей в целом. Смысл в 28 уходить из жизни, мне 31 и еще хуже ситуация и я и то не тороплюсь.


 
проблема в самом страхе - вот для меня сходить в магазин за одеждой - это подвиг. абсолютно серьёзно. потому что кругом бабы. ни знакомиться ни отношений - просто сходить в магазин и то сложно, жестко накрывает. о каких самореализациях тут можно говорить? компы? компы я не навижу.

мужиков не любил не люблю и не буду любить (чувствам не прикажешь).

можно найти тысячи и тысячи примеров кому ещё хуже чем мне. но причём тут как бэ они? их жизнь - это их жизнь, а моя - это моя жизнь. с собственными тараканами целями желаниями и тд. на данный момент либо именно эту проблему решу к сроку, либо нет. тогда досрочный выход и из игры.

----------


## Гражданин

> Правильнее, в женщинЕ, - только лишь одной.
> Остальное - попросту убийство времени/распыление себя, - порождающее горечь и страдание; неизъяснимый и безмолвный тот укор с стороны самого бытия, выражающийся в "аде на душе ''безо всяких видимых причин''"...
> Одиссея жизни, - не абстрактная прогулка в парке, не-е-ет... Это боевая миссия с вполне конкретными заданиями/целями/извлеченьем сведений...
> Робот существует ради выполнения Задания, - являясь олицетворением стремления к достиженью Цели, - ото пункта "А" к координатам "В"; ото некого начального состояния ума - к самадхи/нирване понимания себя/взятья курса ко своим мишеням...
> Вернее, только лишь одной мишени, - скорой смерти ради истого саморазвития...


 Всегда читал с интресом твои посты и отношусь к уважением к способностям писательским твоим, но порой слишком "квадратами" расписываешь.

----------


## Гражданин

> 31 и то же самое.
> 
> Неужели весь интерес к жизни только в женщинах? Творчество, путешествия, работа не помогают? Ну фобия допустим, побороть никак и хочешь любви - люби мужчин, хорошо хоть фобия не на людей в целом. Смысл в 28 уходить из жизни, мне 31 и еще хуже ситуация и я и то не тороплюсь.


 Весь интерес не только в женщинах. Но без этой составляющей мноиге/некотрые не смогут быть счастливы. Такие дела.

----------


## Pechalka

> Весь интерес не только в женщинах. Но без этой составляющей мноиге/некотрые не смогут быть счастливы. Такие дела.


 А ты сможешь?)

----------


## Игорёк

> 31 и то же самое.
> 
> Неужели весь интерес к жизни только в женщинах? Творчество, путешествия, работа не помогают? Ну фобия допустим, побороть никак и хочешь любви - люби мужчин, хорошо хоть фобия не на людей в целом. Смысл в 28 уходить из жизни, мне 31 и еще хуже ситуация и я и то не тороплюсь.


 Без женщин ты не нужен сам себе. работы, путешествия и все другие цели становятся не нужными пустыми и бессмысленными. Странно что ты в 31 еще это не понял.

----------


## Гражданин

Кто-то может без составляющей личной жизни, удовлетворения в потребности любви, ласки,заботы, секса в коцне онцов могут быть счастлиыми. По крайней мере могут заявлять. Может они сильнее в палне духа и т.п., более гармоничны с самим с собой. Но я из тех ,из множества, которые не буду счастливы без счастья в личной жизни. Плюс добавьте некую толику отлонений в плане психиатрии ,вроде депрессии и просто пессимизма с долей реализма и т.п. 
Грубо говоря, вам нужны мужчины не меньше. И тут даже нефиг спорить.

----------


## Игорёк

> Кто-то может без составляющей личной жизни, удовлетворения в потребности любви, ласки,заботы, секса в коцне онцов могут быть счастлиыми. По крайней мере могут заявлять. Может они сильнее в палне духа и т.п., более гармоничеы с самим с собой. Но я из тех ,из множества, которые не буду счастливы без счастья в личной жизни. Плюс добавьте отлонения в палне психиатрии ,вроде депрессии и просто пессимизма с долей реализма и т.п. 
> Грубо говря, вам нужны мужчины не меньше. И тут даже нефиг спорить.


  не меньше ?) я бы не стал так заявлять. Женские желания очень быстро заканчиваются, желание восновном основано на вымышленном идеализированном представлении, примерно как у нас это было в юности. Когда дело доходит - появляется куча несостыковок, мыслей, в конце-концов это им достаточно быстро надоедает. По этой причине как выясняется многие мужья  начинают искать любовниц, по той простой причине что жены им просто не дают. у меня как минимум 2 таких знакомых (43 и 50 лет), при том что как мужчины они полностью реализованы, и внешне и с психикой и с деньгами все хорошо. Но больше их от этого не хотят. Я уверен что в % 80ти семейных пар существует такая проблема, и большенсво разводов тоже во многом случаются из-за этого.
Сам я лично сталкивался с этим 2 раза из 3х, да и тот раз можно не учитывать поскольку девушка была уж боньно странной. Если наша мужская судьба зависит от интимной жизни % на 80, то женская % на 10-15, не больше.

----------


## Гражданин

Не спорю,что многие женщины после 40 с угасанием женского начала становятся безразличны к тому же сексу. На первое место выходить желание управлять, потреблять больше ресурсов. Типичная анегдотичная теща. А мужчины, здоровые и даже не очень хотят и в 50 и 60. Хотя здоровые женщины, без замарчоек тоже активны в этом возрасте. Так что все же не меньше. Наши некотоыре мужики, типичные рашкованские, бухающие например, бывают никакие.

----------


## Игорёк

Я уверен что почти все женщины после каких-то более-менее длительных отношений задавались вопросом "нахрен мне все это надо?", но ввиду того что они с течение этих самых отношений обретают зависимость - пытаются мириться со своей участью. Тут все зависит от требований их "любимого", и от того какие блага он им дает. Возит на машине, содержит, решает проблемы за них, покупает подарки, обходителен, водит по всяким интересным местам. За это конечно можно раздвинуть ноги и немного потерпеть. Если мужчина жает мало - то чаша весов переваливается в другую сторону, и женщина дает задний ход. 
когда женщна скучает по мужчине, она скучает не по нему самому, а по тем благам которые он ей предоставлял.

----------


## Игорёк

> Не спорю,что многие женщины после 40 с угасанием женского начала становятся безразличны к тому же сексу. На первое место выходить желание управлять, потреблять больше ресурсов. Типичная анегдотичная теща. А мужчины, здоровые и даже не очень хотят и в 50 и 60. Хотя здоровые женщины, без замарчоек тоже активны в этом возрасте. Так что все же не меньше. Наши некотоыре мужики, типичные рашкованские, бухающие например, бывают никакие.


 Чмошников я не имел ввиду, с ними и так понятно, так же как и с женщинами весом за 100кг. Вообщем-то я много где слышал что после 40ка как раз наступает период сексуального пика у женщин. Лично с этом не сталкивался и от знакомых не слышал. Допустим мей подруге было одинакого пофиг на секс как в 25 так так и в 40, с ее слов.

----------


## Гражданин

Может если ее другие пробелмы разгрузятся, то место и для инитмной жизни появится. Надо все-тки верит в рмоантику, без этого в жизни более скучнее и серо. Я верю.

----------


## Игорёк

свои "другие" проблемы женщина одна не в состоянии исправить. Получается замкнутый круг.

----------


## Гражданин

> свои "другие" проблемы женщина одна не в состоянии исправить. Получается замкнутый круг.


 Ну думаю не каждая, но неотоыре могут. Как и мужчины.

----------


## zenkaor

> проблема в самом страхе - вот для меня сходить в магазин за одеждой - это подвиг. абсолютно серьёзно. потому что кругом бабы. ни знакомиться ни отношений - просто сходить в магазин и то сложно, жестко накрывает. о каких самореализациях тут можно говорить? 
> мужиков не любил не люблю и не буду любить (чувствам не прикажешь).
> можно найти тысячи и тысячи примеров кому ещё хуже чем мне. но причём тут как бэ они? их жизнь - это их жизнь, а моя - это моя жизнь. с собственными тараканами целями желаниями и тд. на данный момент либо именно эту проблему решу к сроку, либо нет. тогда досрочный выход и из игры.


 Как же вы работаете и себя обеспечиваете, что-то тут не складывается в вашей истории? Полностью мужской коллектив даже в армии теперь редкость.Пишите картины, купите яхту, романы и повести можно писать, можно как Конюхов в одиночку - море вариантов. Просто глупо идти на досрочную смерть из-за того что сам себя не можешь раскрыть и изменить себя. Заведите ребенка, тоже вариант, будете нянчиться - будет не до фобий :-) Проиграл себе и сдался..."Ничго ге видел, ничего не знал, ничего не захотел менять" - красивая эпитафия, получить такую нетрудно, а вот исправить уже не получится.




> Без женщин ты не нужен сам себе. работы, путешествия и все другие цели становятся не нужными пустыми и бессмысленными. Странно что ты в 31 еще это не понял.


 Это ваше видение и оно довольно приземленное, природное, но на мой взгляд человек - это все таки не таракан, в истории было множество великих людей-девственников чье имя затмило множество обольстителей, а с другого фланга запомнился Казанова да и то с сомнительной славой.Разве Андерсен не самореализовлся? Я например горжусь что я сам себе нужен и женщины не могут мной манипулировать и мне для самореализации вполне хватит работы где я смогу помочь как можно большему количеству людей и собственных детей.Причем я знаю что самореализация принесет куда больший эффект чем отношения с любой из женщин.




> не меньшеЯ уверен что в % 80ти семейных пар существует такая проблема, и большенсво разводов тоже во многом случаются из-за этого.
> Сам я лично сталкивался с этим 2 раза из 3х, да и тот раз можно не учитывать поскольку девушка была уж боньно странной. Если наша мужская судьба зависит от интимной жизни % на 80, то женская % на 10-15, не больше.


 Я бы таких простых выводов делать не стал, эффект усталости друг от друга и привычки проявляется но секс лишь симптом. А начало с того, что вам не о чем говорить, вы идете по улице и молчите как партизны на допросе.




> свои "другие" проблемы женщина одна не в состоянии исправить. Получается замкнутый круг.


 Меняется гормональный фон и вряд ли сама женщина хочет что-то исправлять.Зачем ей быть лучше и подлаживаться под вас, если она сексом будет дежать вас на поводке и заставит на эти проблемы закрыть глаза?

----------


## vasya103

в it неплохо платят; и я не говорил что на работе чувствую себя на 100% комфортно. любой контакт с бабой - и пошло поехало.

отказаться от возможности отношений - значит признать себя НЕ человеком, обрубком если хочешь; сдаться; проиграть. как бы смешно это не звучало, но я не готов принять такой позорный проигрыш. лучше досрочный game over.

"гражданин" правильно сказал - кто бы что не говорил, но возможность строить отношения (именно сама возможность) очень важная часть жизни. и на**ывать себя говоря что это не важно... и в итоге насколько счастливо живётся?
тем, кто говорит, что это не важно и я себе это доказал - ответьте, почему вы тогда сидите и общаетесь на форуме самоубийц? хобби такое? или что-то гложет?

я уже говорил известный псих-певт ковалёв оказался обычным нлпром, но он очень верно подметил: для счастливой жизни нужно ни что-то одно - или деньги или здоровье или секс или ещё что-то; важно и то и то и то. и если чего-то из этого у человека нету - жизнь становится весьма убогой.

> Заведите ребенка, тоже вариант, будете нянчиться - будет не до фобий

чтоб ребёнок перенял моих тараканов и с ними вырос? 

> Ничгоге видел, ничего не знал, ничего не захотел менять

подскажи как изменить. кроме "будь мужиком бл**ть, преодолей свой страх"

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> подскажи как изменить. кроме "будь мужиком бл**ть, преодолей свой страх"


 ты какие-нить таблы пробовал? а как алкоголь как-то влияет? Ты, наверно, уже отписывал, но поиск не нашёл. 




> отказаться от возможности отношений - значит признать себя НЕ человеком


 да ну ты гонишь. Сколько в мире людей без отношений? "Хорошо там где нас нет."

Я бы решил вопрос через преодоление страха, только без жести. Нервная система может ко всему приспособится, надо только правильно её приучать.

----------


## zenkaor

> отказаться от возможности отношений - значит признать себя НЕ человеком, обрубком если хочешь; сдаться; проиграть. как бы смешно это не звучало, но я не готов принять такой позорный проигрыш. лучше досрочный game over.
> 
> "гражданин" правильно сказал - кто бы что не говорил, но возможность строить отношения (именно сама возможность) очень важная часть жизни. и на**ывать себя говоря что это не важно... и в итоге насколько счастливо живётся?
> тем, кто говорит, что это не важно и я себе это доказал - ответьте, почему вы тогда сидите и общаетесь на форуме самоубийц? хобби такое? или что-то гложет?
> 
> я уже говорил известный псих-певт ковалёв оказался обычным нлпром, но он очень верно подметил: для счастливой жизни нужно ни что-то одно - или деньги или здоровье или секс или ещё что-то; важно и то и то и то. и если чего-то из этого у человека нету - жизнь становится весьма убогой.
> 
> > Заведите ребенка, тоже вариант, будете нянчиться - будет не до фобий
> 
> ...


 Так кто же заставляет отказываться? Я вам сходу аж четыре варианта выхода дал, а вы это мне не нравится, это я не буду, вы сначала хоть что-то попробуйте. А то получется именно так как я написал, вообще все это стоило бы обсудить в каком-нибудь чате. Проблем у меня хватает и жизнь до этого была интересная, но сочувствия я не ищу, просто стараюсь выход подсказать, на мысль подтолкнуть. Если вы с собой что-то сделаее мне будет больно, пусть не так больно когда меня предали друзья детства, но будет. Но и принцип помоги себе сам никто не отменял. Глупость самоубийства в том, что вы просто торопите события, подождите лет 20 и само все рассосется :-)  А в эти 20 лет можно столько всего интересного сделать, зачем бежать впереди паровоза. Наслушались психиаторов-шарлатанов и верите этому. Не хотите жить для себя - сходите в хоспис или устройте праздник больным детям, а ведь у них нет двух. а то и трех компонентов и они тем не менее счастливы, хоть и не долго. Счастье вообще долгим не бывает. Вам надо примириться с собой, тем более что при желании выходы у вас есть, вы просто упорно сопротивляетесь и ради того что и так наступит? Ну вот такой вы уникальный, это не так страшно как вам кажется. Тем более что вы судите не по тому чего хотите сами, а по общепринятому шаблону. Но жизнь-то ваша и идти по ней только вам, я очень надеюсь что у вас не черствая душа и вы не живой робот раз так страдаете, значит у вас есть еще шанс строить отношения раз вы этого хотите.

----------


## vasya103

товарищ с которым сейчас работаем, через тело много всяких воспоминаний вытащили, часть симптомов ушли часть остались, говорит проработка проработкой, но в реальности тоже что-то делать тоже надо. на днях попробую поподходить поуточнять путь до метро) а дальше как пойдёт

из-за этой проблемы, да и возможно из-за характера, застрял в этой проблеме и не могу ступить. попробую, надеюсь это сдвинет что-то в голове.

----------


## neji

> почти все женщины после каких-то более-менее длительных отношений задавались вопросом "нахрен мне все это надо?", но ввиду того что они с течение этих самых отношений обретают зависимость - пытаются мириться со своей участью


 я женщина, я знал)

----------


## Игорёк

> в истории было множество великих людей-девственников чье имя затмило множество обольстителей, а с другого фланга запомнился Казанова да и то с сомнительной славой.Разве Андерсен не самореализовлся? Я например горжусь что я сам себе нужен и женщины не могут мной манипулировать и мне для самореализации вполне хватит работы где я смогу помочь как можно большему количеству людей и собственных детей.Причем я знаю что самореализация принесет куда больший эффект чем отношения с любой из женщин.
> 
> 
> Меняется гормональный фон и вряд ли сама женщина хочет что-то исправлять.Зачем ей быть лучше и подлаживаться под вас, если она сексом будет дежать вас на поводке и заставит на эти проблемы закрыть глаза?


 Эти не совсем обычные люди. Они фанатичны в своих стремлениях. таких мало. 

если меняется гормональный фон, или заводятся какие-то другие тараканы, можно сразу об этом предупреждать до того как соглашаться на отношения.

----------


## Pechalka

Из чего следует вывод, что жизнь - говно. 
ну и в чем смысл такого бытия?

----------


## zenkaor

> Из чего следует вывод, что жизнь - говно. 
> ну и в чем смысл такого бытия?


 По-моему только человек об этом задумывается :-)  Животным проще. Но у каждого свой смысл, кто-то ради детей, кто-то для удовольствий, кто-то для творчества и тд. Просто нужно найти свой смысл, да и счастливые моменты бывают, думаю что каждый за свою жизнь может найти несколько дней когда он был счастлив. Поскольку жизнь конечна в любом случае прерывать ее сейчас глупо, вдруг через год вы окажетесь на райском острове в компании красивой и доброй девушки :-) ?

----------


## Pechalka

В компании красивой девушки... ммм, было бы неплохо... )))

----------


## Dementiy

От всех болезней лекарство одно - слушайте Витьку и группу КИНО! (с)

В меня уже кидали тапками, но я снова порекомендую сайт http://antio.ru/.
Народ на том сайте убежден, что если данная проблема существует, то с девушками будут проблемы (причем именно психологического характера).
Кто знает...

----------


## merryunbirthday

> Глупость самоубийства в том, что вы просто торопите события, подождите лет 20 и само все рассосется :-)  А в эти 20 лет можно столько всего интересного сделать, зачем бежать впереди паровоза.


 Да, рассосется, лет за 20-30 медленно и мучительно. Я никого не призываю, если что, но вы порете чушь.
Есть люди с физическими болезнями, которым очень тяжело дается каждый день. Есть люди с псих. болезнями, у который то же самое происходит, но вам это не видно. 
Вы можете накидать кучу советов, что делать со своей жизнью, что человек ими не воспользуется, потому что ненавидит себя и свою жизнь. А даже если воспользуется, то будет подсознательно всё саботировать.
Я знаю что делать с каждым своим днем, всегда разное. Куда пойти, поехать, кому помочь и тд, но вместо этого предпочитаю усыплять себя препаратами на долгое время чтобы отключить сознание
Это невозможно понять не испытав самому, поэтому дальнейший разговор бесполезен. Просто не говорите больше таких глупостей. За всю историю были миллиарды "идиотов" которые покончили с собой, я не верю что вы умнее их всех.

----------


## vasya103

верно. сытый голодного не поймёт.

----------


## merryunbirthday

ТС, не слушайте выступающих тут с темой "да тебе это просто не нужно".

У всех людей разные потребности. Потребность в отношениях у вас явно есть, иначе в бы сюда не пришли с такой темой и суицидальными мыслями.

А "невозможность любить" может быть связана с чем-то, что не так легко раскопать, особенно шарлатанам, поставившим дело на поток и желающим срубить побольше бабла побыстрее.
Можно повспоминать как к вам родители относились, например.

----------


## trypo

друже , путь один всяко  :Smile: 
только практика , что бы там кто не советовал - только практика.
надо начинать общение с женщинами с общих тем - после по интересам - после интим.
других вариантов нет.
травиться-вешаться не поможет.

если по-тихоньку : чаты , онлайн -сервисы , видеочаты ( можно прятать свое личико , и только голосом общаться) , переписка - малоэффетивна но тоже как вариант.
далее встречи в рамках компаний (обезличенное общение) , клубы , форумные конекты, 
необязательно чтобы было много женщин , но хотя бы одна-две , чтобы переброситься хотя бы парой фраз.

начинать скорее всего прийдется с дружеского формата , без намеков на отношения.
ради практики общения с женщинами.

в общем голая практика - и никак иначе.
мужественность с неба не падает , решительность и уверенность тоже.

мало того , что это единственный путь , это еще и стопроцентно гарантированный вариант обретения некой формы отношений с женщиной.
не обязательно это будут удачные отношения , вовсе не обязательно , что они будут счастливыми , и от любви там может быть только лишь само слово , но тем не менее - отношения.

как дополнение , не стоит думать , что дело тут в количестве :
например , ты пообщался с сотней девушек и все обрел уверенность и начнешь клеить направо и налево. вовсе нет.
нужно вычернуть этот аспект : больше , больше девушек , чем больше , тем лучше - это не работает.
суть практики общения - изменение отношения к самому общению :
это может произойти относительно быстро или же не совсем ,
но прийдет момент , когда начав общение с очередной (...-цтой ) девушкой , ты поймешь что общаешься с ней не ради галочки или работы над собой , а просто потому , что тебе самому этого хочется , без страхов и без принуждений.

----------


## merryunbirthday

> только практика , что бы там кто не советовал - только практика.


 это как предлагать клаустрофобов запускать в замкнутые помещения и не выпускать, пока не поумнеют)

self-awareness клевая штука, с нее обычно начинают в тяжелых случаях (когда фобия, человеку 28 и до сих пор без практики). 
другие люди не помогут, даже врачи с крутым дипломом. я видела разных врачей, по-моему на 95% это просто людишки которые хотят отсидеть рабочий день и свалить домой.

обычно такие ситуации, как у ТС, возникают если в раннем возрасте до 4 лет какая-то девочка над ТС насмехалась особо жестоко или родитель ругал ТС при девочке. такие вещи могут стираться из сознания вообще.
если удалось выловить такую ситуацию, то это уже почти решение проблемы.
а дальше да, практика.


trypo, ваш метод лечения мне чем-то вот это напомнил http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unYrzvtC4Q0

----------


## trypo

это не вариант : сравнивать любую фобию со страхом мужчины перед женщиной.
чтобы его понять , нужно быть мужчиной.

никакой поиск обидевших девочек и прочие психологические заморочки тут не прокатит.
тут работает только один путь - практика общения.
это не просто совет или попробуй то, сё.
так устроен мужчина.
так пестуется ощущение мужчины.
это заложено в нашей крови , как программа.
просто нужно принять этот факт.
чудес не случается в большинстве случаев.
стать мужчиной можно только самому.
не в общем смысле , но касаемо взаимоотношений с женщинами.

----------


## Nabat

Я вот тоже в 20 лет думал что все дело в этом, а потом - бац, в моей жизни появилась женщина. И что вы думаете  - хэппи энд? Черта с два, проблема не в этом, проблема в нас самих, ни один другой человек не сможет ее решить... ну я так думаю)

----------


## merryunbirthday

> это не вариант : сравнивать любую фобию со страхом мужчины перед женщиной.


 автор сам назвал это фобией. по физиологической реакции, которую он описал, тоже на фобию похоже.



> чтобы его понять , нужно быть мужчиной.


 чтобы что-то понять, ничего кроме мозга не требуется, а он есть у всех



> никакой поиск обидевших девочек и прочие психологические заморочки тут не прокатит.


 может прокатит, а может и нет. но шанс есть.
первопричина у таких "глюков" всегда есть, с потолка это не берется. если получится ее найти, это уже наполовину решение проблемы.



> тут работает только один путь - практика общения.


 человеку почти 28 лет. как вы думаете, сколько раз за жизнь он слышал такие слова? "просто иди и пробуй".
стопицоттыщраз. не сработало.

----------


## vasya103

спасибо кто поддерживал, но я не могу больше этого выносить. 

прощайте все.

----------


## trypo

больше , чем уверен , что можешь выносить и дальше.
если что-то не нравится , выход один - меняться.
если же все окончательно бросаешь , остается лишь пожелать удачной попытки , без последствий.

----------


## zmejka

vasya103, ну прощай (

----------


## zenkaor

> Да, рассосется, лет за 20-30 медленно и мучительно. Я никого не призываю, если что, но вы порете чушь.
> Есть люди с физическими болезнями, которым очень тяжело дается каждый день. Есть люди с псих. болезнями, у который то же самое происходит, но вам это не видно. 
> Вы можете накидать кучу советов, что делать со своей жизнью, что человек ими не воспользуется, потому что ненавидит себя и свою жизнь. А даже если воспользуется, то будет подсознательно всё саботировать.
> Я знаю что делать с каждым своим днем, всегда разное. Куда пойти, поехать, кому помочь и тд, но вместо этого предпочитаю усыплять себя препаратами на долгое время чтобы отключить сознание
> Это невозможно понять не испытав самому, поэтому дальнейший разговор бесполезен. Просто не говорите больше таких глупостей. За всю историю были миллиарды "идиотов" которые покончили с собой, я не верю что вы умнее их всех.


 Знаете, клиническая смерть в 4 года бесследно не проходит и с женщинами у меня не меньшие проблемы, но раз я посчитал глупым уходить в 4 года, то повзрослев мое мнение не изменилось.




> верно. сытый голодного не поймёт.


 Мы не в лесу.




> спасибо кто поддерживал, но я не могу больше этого выносить. 
> 
> прощайте все.


 Мне грустно и больно это читать.

----------


## merryunbirthday

> спасибо кто поддерживал, но я не могу больше этого выносить. 
> 
> прощайте все.


 автор, не надо ничего делать, тут из-за вас чуть ли не пересрались люди пытаясь помочь, а вы уходите) тут есть темы в которых по 5 страниц, а вашу вон как заметили.

я тоже скоро собираюсь, и более надежным способом, чем инсулин, сил уже нет, но для вас у меня идеи еще есть, и я их пишу. и  не все тут изложила.

если решите остаться,то напишите как вам удобнее общаться, на форуме, в личке или в скайпе например.
учитывайте что помочь я смогу только предлагая варианты, но этого за глаза хватит, чтобы решить вашу проблему.

----------


## qwe

стоило бы подняться над проблемой "знакомства и встреч" и посмотреть шире. 
с кем хочется прожить жизнь? как, каким образом?
чтобы найти вторую половину, нужно задачу так и формулировать. остальные девушки будут только помехой...

----------


## zenkaor

> стоило бы подняться над проблемой "знакомства и встреч" и посмотреть шире. 
> с кем хочется прожить жизнь? как, каким образом?
> чтобы найти вторую половину, нужно задачу так и формулировать. остальные девушки будут только помехой...


 Полагаю, автору этой темы в принципе уже ничего не нужно, впрочем как и до этого.

----------


## trypo

> Полагаю, автору этой темы в принципе уже ничего не нужно, впрочем как и до этого.


 не ему так другому , проблема то не редкая.

----------

